# gaido's tartar sauce



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

a friend of mine turned me on to this years ago. i don't eat fried foods very often, but i made up a batch last weekend when we had a fish, shrimp and oyster fry.

if you like tartar sauce, this is the way to go. i thought i should share it with my 2cool friends.

for those of you not from this area, gaido's has been considered one of the finest seafood restaurants in the area for 100 years. it's located on galveston island.

_*gaido's tartar sauce*_:

2 c. real mayonaisse (no salad dressing!!)
1 tsp. hot/spicy mustard
1/4 tsp. pepper (white pepper if you have it)
1/4 tsp. sea salt
1/2 c. dill pickle relish
1 c. yellow onions (finely chopped)
1/2 c. fresh parsley (finely chopped)
1 tbsp. fresh capers (finely chopped)

(i like 2 tbsp. of capers .. don't scrimp on the capers ... capers rock!)

blend ingredients together well, cover, and refrigerate for two hours. yummy. enjoy.

mc


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

kewl thanks


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Now I wish I had some fish to fry up. I love, love, love tartar sauce.

I'm fortunate enough to have the recipe for King's Inn tartar sauce. It's like nothing you've ever known tartar sauce to be. But I've been promised that if I divulge the recipe, I will be maimed. Haha!!!

Man, I'm hungry now.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks for the recipe, MC. I love tartar sauce too.

But one question: Where do you get fresh capers?

ntd


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I just ate and darn you made me hungry again.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

sounds good. i like me some tartar sauce

hey are they or have they reopened? that is one of my fav restaurants


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I've got some fresh fish and love tartar sauce. I'll give it a try, tonight.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Mine is a little different, but easy and quick..*

I take one of those little "hit on top" choppers, mince about 1/3 onion, add equal part of chopped sweet pickles, add about 2 tsp of sweet pickle juice, about 2 tsp of real lemon juice, and enough mayo to "make it right".

It is a LOT better if you make it a day before, and let the flavors blend!!

I just prefer sweet pickle tartar sauce.

Later
R3F


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

No sweet relish in mine, please. I like the dill. 

By the way, I tried this with some fresh fillets and it was pretty good. Caught some white bass, trout and reds off the pier over the weekend. 

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

That's pretty much the recipe that has evolved for us over the years except: sweet onions instead of yellow, add a few drops of worcestershire, throw in a tablespoon of fresh lemon juice and increase the mustard a bit. When we run out of fish folks start eating it plain.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

sounds great 

thanks for sharing


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

notthatdeep said:


> Thanks for the recipe, MC. I love tartar sauce too.
> 
> _*But one question: Where do you get fresh capers?*_
> 
> ntd


you're all welcome.

i shouldn't have said "fresh" capers. i just use the capers you buy at the grocery store that come in a jar.

capers are great. treat yourself. i hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Bruce, Have you ever had Benno's Tarter Sauce. When he was a young man, he worked at Gaidos. I think a little of that experience still lives on in some of his recipes. It doesn't have the Capers in it but it is oh, so good! Give it a try if you can. H/U


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I decided to add more dill and a little vinegar, to the recipe, after trying it out on some oysters and fish. I like more of a dill flavor in my tartar.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

We ate at Casey Gaido's yesterday, and my son had the Fish Fingers which came with the tartar sauce. He had never tried tartar sauce before, and now it's his new favorite thing. He was just about eating it by itself.

I love a good tartar sauce for fried seafood.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Will give it a try too. Alsways looking for good known recipes.. Watch out ohn the capers ig you have a low salt intake or HBP Those little suckers pack a punch.....



mastercylinder said:


> you're all welcome.
> 
> i shouldn't have said "fresh" capers. i just use the capers you buy at the grocery store that come in a jar.
> 
> capers are great. treat yourself. i hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

My wife does not like tartar sauce, I made this and she loved it. I think it is a very good recipe. Thank you.


----------

